# A little help please.



## kc5tpy (May 1, 2014)

Hello.  I need clarification on a rule.  I am the Group Lead for the U.K. Group and I have found a place here in the U.K. that will offer us a discount on smokers and supplies.  I DID mention that they might consider becoming a sponsor but I don't think they have become a sponsor yet, nor am I sure they will as the U.K. Group is still small and they are only U.K. based.  May I post a thread in Group forum telling everyone about the discount?  I don't want to recommend the site, just let the members know the discount is there for them to use.  I know this issue is "touchy" and I DO understand why.  Thanks for any and all help.

Danny


----------

